# National Summer Steam Up question



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

Howdy!

I just received my NSS flyer in the mail today and I see they are moving the venue to an old airplan hangar on the base. This is exciting from a more layout standpoint! Does anyone know if this is climate controlled though? Being from Sacramento, I know that 100 degree temps are frequent at the end of July so it could make for some pretty toasty steaming if it's just an empty hangar with no air conditioning. Just curious to know...

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Having just heard the news while down in Portland, Oregon, at the Staver Steamup, I think that we would all like more information. 
Have the organisers seen the revised venue? 
Are there washrooms? 
Is the floor just hard concrete? 
Or is it a converted hanger, with a nice interior and luxury accommodation? 
Too bad that they lost the ballroom, but nothing that they could do about that I guess. 
I am sure that more info will be forthcoming. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Does the flyer list the building name? The McClellan Industrial Park has a website that lists its facilities and some of their features. Also, is there a distance from the hotel listed?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Paul, 
Maybe it's this one: 
http://www.mcclellanpark.com/mbplistings/414 
It has a receptionist, a spiral staircase, lots of rooms that we can sleep in and by the looks of it enough room for about 20 Staver tracks! 
I guess that we will find out when we get there and find that it's the other side of the airport from the hotel, and nowhere near the deli! 
All the best, 
David leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

David-

Based on the photo in the flyer, it looks like this building: http://www.mcclellanpark.com/mbplistings/21 I don't know if it's the main 177,000 concrete area, or if it's one of the rooms that is listed as "leased" on the page, but it will be interesting to know. I didn't realize that the ballroom was no longer available to the NSS. I quite liked the coziness. I'm sure it will still be fun, regardless.

Dean

not sure why the link isn't working from this page- it's building 251 on Peacekeeper Way.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dean, 
The story we heard was that the ballroom has been leased out to a school for a ten year lease. 
I am not sure if they will be converting it to classrooms or what. 
Thanks for the 'perhaps' venue details. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I spoke to one of the organizers yesterday on another matter (train related of course.) he said the space was huge and quoted a number which seemed unbelievable to me...177,000 sounds like what he said! He was looking to get more track(s) to set up inside. I didn't ask if it will be air conditioned or not, nor if it was carpeted (I would be surprised)


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

If NSS is in a real hanger with its really high ceiling it doesn't matter how hot it gets the heat will all rise into all that high empty hanger space. That's what heat does it rises.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

But as it rises, it will still drag in the 104 degree heat from ground level, 
and all the coal smoke will rise so we won't be able to enjoy the smell, 
and Tony's sparks will be able to float up for 50, or 100 feet! 
It will be great wherever it is, because WE will make it great. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

If it's the main section it will be cavernous! Here's the interior photo that I found:

[url="


----------



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Summer Steamup fans: 

Yes, it's true -- the McClellan Business Park leased the Garden Pavilion to a local school, which is going to subdivide the space into classrooms. Construction starts July 1; we attempted to get them to push it back three weeks, to no avail, as they need the classrooms before Sept. 1 when school starts. 

We only learned about the change three weeks ago. 

The hotel (which itself leases space from the business park and is at its mercy) offered us a number of spaces, including the ballroom in the main building where the registration desk is. Three of the organizers drove to Sacramento and reviewed the proposed spaces with the hotel management. 

Building 251 (photos in this thread are accurate) was the facility chosen; the other spaces were too small or had problems the organizers felt outweighed their strengths. 

Yes, it is an amazing 177,000 square feet; we will use only a 150-by-200 foot corner, along with a separate room that can be locked, where we'll have the clinics and vendors. 

To answer the questions asked here and that we've gotten via the phone and email: 

*There is no air conditioning. As mentioned here and elsewhere, a room that's 177,000 square feet creates its own weather. The business park folks have assured us that even in a Sacramento summer, the hangar remains much cooler than the outdoor ambient temperature. The organizers who visited the space on an 86-degree Sacramento day said the hangar was "chilly." 

*The floor is a concrete surface ... while that means less worry about spills, we're still going to be expected to be careful. 

*We will be bringing in scores and scores of tables and chairs. 

*There are men's and women's washrooms and we'll be setting up the tracks next to them so participants won't have to walk far to get to them. The whole corner with the restrooms and where we're setting up is at the front of the hangar, so the walk from your car to a layout is going to be less than 200 feet. 

*Building 251 is about three-quarters of a mile south of the Lions Gate registration desk; the Garden Pavilion was about a mile north of the desk. People who walked from their hotel rooms to the steamup hall in years past will have to walk a bit farther, but only a few hundred yards. 

*Security will be the same as provided at the Garden Pavilion. The business park's security staff will lock the building when we're done at night (usually at 1 a.m.) and open it the next morning (at 7 a.m.). 

*Again, the dealer's room and clinic room has a single, separate door that will be locked when the room isn't in use. 

While moving the steamup hall wasn't our choice, we are at first glance happy with the new space -- it is much larger and has many advantages that the Garden Pavilion did not. 

As Brother Leech says in a posing above, the space will be what we make it. You can be assured that the organizers have been working with great diligence in the last three weeks -- and will continue to work hard -- to make the 12th National Summer Steamup (successor to the Spring Steamup, held four times) the best event ever. 

Thanks. 

\dmc


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave, 

Thank you for letting us know the details. And of course a big "thank you" to all the organizers for your patience, persistence, and hard work to make the NSS so successful. 

Steve


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Y' know, there's enough space in there.. maybe if the 'ride-on' gang could scrounge some temporary track & a few passenger-carrying flats, we could get Dwight to bring his #[email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I was thinking more in terms of additional sections for the 'big' track. 
Lets see, assuming that the 200 foot corner, is the width, that makes the hanger about 800 feet long. 
We could even have 50 foot radius, and still end up with a 1900 foot circuit. 
If it was double tracked we could probably have 40 people steaming at once and still not get in each others way!!! 
If we twist it inside itself we can probably double that length. 
On the 'down' side, my legs would get tired, my shoes would wear out, and the small locos may not even make it once around. 
Better stay with what we have. 
One of the guys here has already thought about bringing his r/c electric planes! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); David,


That why I try to R/C everything I have. 


With R/C you can sit down and rest while drinking a couple of cold ones.










That is a thought could bring a couple of Helicopters.


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

Dave- 

Thanks for the info, and thanks to everyone involved in organizing it for all the hard work- I'm sure the new venue will make for as enjoyable a time as the previous one. 

All the best, 
Dean


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a thought could bring a couple of Helicopters.What a GREAT idea!!!!!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Building 251 (photos in this thread are accurate) was the facility chosen; the other spaces were too small or had problems the organizers felt outweighed their strengths. 

Yes, it is an amazing 177,000 square feet 

Looks about as big as the space used for Cabin Fever over this side.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 

EXCEPT they MAY get the whole thing and Mike gets about 50x50 or 2500 sqft at Cabin Fever. If NSS has use of the entire 177,000 sq ft, that is more than 7 times the space.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I hate to correct your math, BUT that's 70 (seventy) times the area!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I hate to correct your math, BUT that's 70 (seventy) times the area!!! 

You LOVE it... actually it is 70.8. But then. what's a lousy decimal point among friends.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Concrete, oil and water. Wheeeeeeeeeee We can just slide around after our locos. Yeah ! 

Can we park in the hanger ? (If everyone cleans up after theirs.) Looks like parking space lines in the forground. 
If we each had to pay for a space fine. To me an easy trade off to the heat. (forecast for July is 90-95 ave temp for July.) 

Will there be a masseuse for toes, feet, legs, whatever ? (Our demographic standing on concrete for hours over 3+days - Ouch!) 

Will the BBQ be in the hanger ?


----------

